# With out voiding warrenty, how much can I change?



## Pissy (Aug 29, 2012)

just keep you stock parts and swap them if something goes wrong.. but im sure i will be voiding mine shortly anyways


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

they can void your warranty for anything aftermarket, technically they have to prove its the cause of the problem, if you were to experience one, but GM is often difficult to deal with


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I had a long conversation with the service manager about that. Apparantly a catback exhaust is about the only mod you can do according to him, because he says its astetic and does not effect the engine. He says that the air intakes even void warranty because it allows more air thus more dirt into the engine. Horse **** I say to that. All we are doing when we mod our cars is getting the hp that gm left on the table. I want a tune sooo bad but am terrified of the headaces i could incur if I had to use the warranty.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

If it doesnt say gm u voided the warranty on that PART, if you change ur intake the intake is void gm osnt going to fix a injen I take 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If what you changed in the car is the reason WHY the car broke, then your warranty won't apply. If this were the case, they need to PROVE it to you. If they can't, sue em.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Basically, there are two schools of thought here:

1) *GM *-- You can change *nothing*.

2) *SEMA* & aftermarket vendors-- *Everything* is legal until (a) you get caught and (b) you are proven guilty.

with _reality_ being somewhere _between_ them (depending upon who has the _better_ lawyer(s), you or GM)!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Basically, there are two schools of thought here:
> 
> 1) *GM *-- You can change *nothing*.
> 
> ...


I would have to go with GM...lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Warranty items are hard to determin lets say you add a new part like a tune and gor some reason you blow a motor or mess it up really bad the only way gm can say its bc of the tune us they have to duplicate the problem the exact same way with a scan tool.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...unfortunately it all _"...comes down to..." _*lawyers *-- GM's _vs. _yours -- and guess who can _afford_ the co$t of those *lawyers*, you or GM?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea but there not going to waste that money over 3000 bucks

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...don't think so, because that's the same attitude that got alot of people "burned" when they downloaded music from Napster, etc. and then were "busted & burned" by the music industry (BMI, ASCAP, etc.) lawyers, ie: _"I'm too little for them to go after...". _Lawyers love to make _"...examples of..." _little people just as much as they do of BIG people.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

It goes like this:

Nothing voids your warranty until something actually breaks and an aftermarket piece can be proven to have caused that specific malfunction. So first, we have to assume that something actually breaks in the 100,000 mile period. Then, GM has to go in and prove it to deny you coverage. If a service guy says to you "you added an intake so you warranty is no longer active" he is actually wrong.

The best thing you can do really is just be open with your dealer and use good general discretion with what you do. If you want to shoot up your car with nitrous do so with all means just be willing to accept the consequences.

The service guys are fully aware of my intake when they open up the engine bay. Most of them ask me questions like "does it help? does it sound cool?" and go on about checking / fixing / changing what they are supposed to do. They just cannot do things like fix your aftermarket part or clean it. 

For performance tunes such as Trifecta or VTuners your warranty is both safe and not safe. You can flash it back to stock before heading into service so the local technicians will be unaware that you have it (unless you get Water / Meth or change the injectors, LOL). However be warned that GM Powertrain can and will be able to prove both tunes to exist. GM can extract the amount of torque and other ECU information at their desire. If your car exceeds the stock values by 30%, more than red flag is up, LOL.

So to answer your question... _*Any and all aftermarket parts void warranty if they can be proven to have caused vehicle damage.*_ It is up to the owner to weigh what risks he or she is willing to take in that regard. Most aftermarket parts on the site though are very safe and no user has reported a part causing them engine or warranty damage to my knowledge. In my opinion, a tune or an intake are very minor modifications that enhance the vehicles performance and driveability by a good amount. They are relatively safe, but how safe they are is yet to be determined.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> It goes like this:
> 
> Nothing voids your warranty until something actually breaks and an aftermarket piece can be proven to have caused that specific malfunction. So first, we have to assume that something actually breaks in the 100,000 mile period. Then, GM has to go in and prove it to deny you coverage. If a service guy says to you "you added an intake so you warranty is no longer active" he is actually wrong.
> 
> ...


I never ment to make any assumptions saying that tuning is bad sorry if I came across that way I love my tune and now when I get my new tranny I'm going to tune it for e85 with new injectors and maybe more fuel tweeks

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I never ment to make any assumptions saying that tuning is bad sorry if I came across that way I love my tune and now when I get my new tranny I'm going to tune it for e85 with new injectors and maybe more fuel tweeks
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


New tranny already?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> New tranny already?


This problem was before any modifications happend I have a complaint filed in april of 2012 plus the had a tsb to contact the engineer if this problem occurs and plus I don't drive the piss out of this car either 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Even DIY oil changes can void warranty. At my dealer, Mobil 1 Synth costs $95+tx... while 5 qt of it is about $35. I have to use ACDelco Synth blend because it is $55+tx. My dealer says if I do my own oil change, I will lose my warranty. A number of members say that a receipt for oil and filter and a date and millage is enough proof for maintenance, but I am not willing to take the risk.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Even DIY oil changes can void warranty. At my dealer, Mobil 1 Synth costs $95+tx... while 5 qt of it is about $35. I have to use ACDelco Synth blend because it is $55+tx. My dealer says if I do my own oil change, I will lose my warranty. A number of members say that a receipt for oil and filter and a date and millage is enough proof for maintenance, but I am not willing to take the risk.


In the US, as long as you keep the receipts and document how and when you do oil changes your warranty is not voided. This is true even if you do your own oil changes.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> In the US, as long as you keep the receipts and document how and when you do oil changes your warranty is not voided. This is true even if you do your own oil changes.


I don't see why it would be different in Canada. Any Canadian members out there who know more about this?


----------

